# How much protein usage per...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

... Ejaculation?

I keep seeing random outsourced numbers from 5g to 30g on the net. Also, is it true that blokes who ejaculate often have slightly lower free testosterone levels than those who don't?

We need mythbusters on this one, would be a hell of an episode too come to think of it!


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

We need mythbusters on this one, would be a hell of an episode too come to think of it![/QUOTE]

Very punny.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

If you want to maintain your current build, 1gram of protein for each pound of body weight. To get more muscular, 1 1/2 to 2 grams. 

Not sure about the t levels and lost loads.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

ahhh,40---pretty sure he wasn't talking about those muscles..lol


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

67flh said:


> ahhh,40---pretty sure he wasn't talking about those muscles..lol


Ooops. I need to read more before answering. Thx.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

lol... well does ne one have ne idea?


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Why do ask?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

40isthenew20 said:


> If you want to maintain your current build, 1gram of protein for each pound of body weight. To get more muscular, 1 1/2 to 2 grams.
> 
> Not sure about the t levels and lost loads.


If you're Michael Phelps, maybe.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

40isthenew20 said:


> If you want to maintain your current build, 1gram of protein for each pound of body weight. To get more muscular, 1 1/2 to 2 grams.
> 
> Not sure about the t levels and lost loads.


i read that its 1 gm per kg


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

try and get jacked on 1 gram per kilogram, good luck.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Erm, even though this is related to bodybuilding...

How much protein IS actually being lost per ejaculation? If it's something like 30g, means must invest in more tuna cans


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Erm, even though this is related to bodybuilding...
> 
> How much protein IS actually being lost per ejaculation? If it's something like 30g, means must invest in more tuna cans


I've never read anything about losing protein that your body needs by ejac. I suppose it's possible but prob such small amounts it wouldn't even matter. 

And it's def pounds, not kgs, for that formula.


----------

